# 40 hour work week?



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

work over 40 hours in a week must be paid at 1 1/2 times regular rate.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

i wish we're pushing 50 hours a week and not even denting our ever expanding list of jobs


----------

